# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Cilat jane vlerat kombetare Shqiptare?

## AJSBERG

Dua te theksoj nje fenomen tipik te diteve tona. Per fat te keq jemi mesuar te degjojme ne jeten tone se Shqiperia nuk behet me shqiptar, apo nuk ka mbetur asgje e mire ne jeten ne Shqiperi, se eshte nje vend kaotik, pa shprese, etj...
Arrin puna deri aty sa te huajt qe na vizitojne mbeten te mahnitur nga bukuria e Shqiperise, nga kultura e madhe, nga traditat tona te pakrahasueshme, atehere shume shqiptar pergjigjen mendjelehtesisht: Po pse cka te bukur kjo shqiperia?
Kjo tregon mungese te theksuar te vetedijes se shqiptareve per vlerat e vetes. E kush popull ne bote do te na vleresonte nese ne me pare nuk kemi nderuar veten tone. Cdo te presim nga brezat qe do te vine. Katastrofa me e madhe do te jete nese do te rrisim nje brez qe nuk do vendin e vet, qe nuk do te njohin bukurine e saj ose me keq akoma ta mohojne ate. Dhe kjo rrezikohet te ndodhe nese vazhdojme te nenvleftesojme Shqiperine para njeri tjetrit apo me keq akoma para femijeve, para te huajve. Si brez i ri qe jemi eshte detyra jone te imponojme keto vlera dhe ti njohim ato. Shume shpejt Shqiperia do te jete ne duart tona, do te jemi ne qe do ta ndertojme ate. Pra kuptohet rendesia qe ka marrja e pergjegjesise per reflektimin e ketyre vlerave ne cdo person qe jeta na e ve afer nesh. 
Dua ne kete faqe te mos kete asnje cilesi negative te Shqiperise pavarsisht se i ka ashtu sic cdo popull ka. Cilat mendoni ju se jane vlerat Shqiptare bukuria e saj. Po te zones ku jetoni. Jeni te mirepritur te thoni cilendo prej tyre.

AJSBERG

----------


## Sabriu

Shqiperia e hiqit nga hiqi, prej hiqit, rrotullohet rreth qellimeve te hiqit.

----------


## landi45

tradhetia gjithmone kemi pas me bollek

----------


## sweetshejtone

*Se paskan lexu temen mire kto dy siper....
Vlere mendoj se shqiptaret jane njerez te ndershem e punetore ,atdhetare e duan atdheune tyre..Ndihmojne njeri tjetrin ne nevoje...Flas ne pergjithesi se perjashtime ka,...*

----------


## Boriana

Mua me vjen te them Shqiperia nuk behet me budallenj qe kujtojne se jeta eshte me e mire dhe me e lehte ne vende te tjera...

Sigurisht ne vendet me te zhvilluara ka me shume para por me c'kusht ? 
Njerezit rendin si budallenj per te shkuar ne pune, duke punuar dite e nate dhe harrojne se kane nje familje, femije ... Nuk ka ngrohtesi tek njerzit, se jetojne gjithnje me nje mendim ne koke " Me shume lek, me shume para, me shume pasuri"... 

Shqiptaret e kane si zakon, qahen por ne vend te gjejne zgjidhje kritikojne ... Duan pune, por nuk kerkojne! Duan ndihme sociale, por nuk pagojne taksat! Duan drita por vjedhin energjine ... 
Normal me keta lloj shqiptaresh nuk behet shqiperia se shikojne vetem anen e keqe dhe jo te mirat. Ne vend se te kritikoni beni dicka per te ndyshuar gjendjen, meqene se nuk ju pelqen e tshmja. Beni me mire se ata qe kritikoni! Dhe nese nuk mundeni mos u qani!
Vendet e tjera nuk jane pasuruar me magji por me kohe dhe besim nga populli ne vendin e tyre!
Nuk po permend bukurine dhe vlerat e shqiperise qe per mua jane nga me te rendesishmet ne bote...

Ju e dini pra shkoni jashte vendit po deshet po mos kujtoni se eshte fushe me lule se do zhgenjeheni shume!!!! 

RRoft Shqiperia  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## faruk_01

Shqiptaret kurdoher kane qene mikeprites te denjur,,kjo do to te thote se vizitoret ne Shqiperi priten mire dhe mes tjerash Shqipria ofron nje peisazh te bukur, ajo ka nje det te mrekulluar dhe shume vlera tjera

----------


## sulioti

Cfare vlerash kombtare ka Shqiperia????

Po pejsazhe te bukur ka, det ka , mal ka, uje ka, lumenj ka,diell ka,shi ka, bor ka te gjitha te mirat qe i ka falur mema natyr i ka.

Gjuhen me te vjeter e me te pasur ne evrop ka,historin me te bukur e herokie, pavaresisht se ja kan vjedhur te tjeret.  TE GJITHA TE MIRAT I KA.

POR  NUK KA DICKA THELBESORE.NUK KA NJERES TE AFTE TI BEJNE SHERBIM KETYRE QE PERMENDA ME SIPER.

----------


## Sabriu

> Cfare vlerash kombtare ka Shqiperia????
> 
> Po pejsazhe te bukur ka, det ka , mal ka, uje ka, lumenj ka,diell ka,shi ka, bor ka te gjitha te mirat qe i ka falur mema natyr i ka.
> 
> Gjuhen me te vjeter e me te pasur ne evrop ka,historin me te bukur e herokie, pavaresisht se ja kan vjedhur te tjeret.  TE GJITHA TE MIRAT I KA.
> 
> POR  NUK KA DICKA THELBESORE.NUK KA NJERES TE AFTE TI BEJNE SHERBIM KETYRE QE PERMENDA ME SIPER.


Pajtohem trecipeshi me ty por jo katercipeshi, mendoi se Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret ne pergjithesi kane historine dhe te arritura kombetare  me te pakta dhe me te  hidhura ne bote, se kemi te shkruar nje histori romantike me figura historike romantike " kombetare, "

----------


## kitrra7

Nga e tëra ajo kulturë vlerash mbi të cilat akoma mburremi dhe bëjmë dremitje, mendoj se na kanë mbetur vetëm dy vlera:

1. Toleranca fetare që na e ka lakmi bota dhe që na ka shpetuar ****** jo rrallë herë. :Lulja3: 
2. Jemi individualista ekstremisht të suksesshëm por që në nuk rrezatojmë në punë ekipore.  :Lulja3:

----------


## Boriana

> Nga e tëra ajo kulturë vlerash mbi të cilat akoma mburremi dhe bëjmë dremitje, mendoj se na kanë mbetur vetëm dy vlera:
> 
> 1. Toleranca fetare që na e ka lakmi bota dhe që na ka shpetuar ****** jo rrallë herë.
> 2. Jemi individualista ekstremisht të suksesshëm por që në nuk rrezatojmë në punë ekipore.


Jam shume dakord me ty per ate piken e pare por jo per te dyten !!! 

Ne krahasim me te huajt, shqiptaret "rezatojne" shume me shume se te tjeret ne pune ekipi ... dmth se ne evrope njerzit nuk ndihmojne as familjen e vet e jo me te cajn koke per te tjeret! Ne shqiptaret gjithmone kemi pasur kete gje, e mire ose e keqe qofte ajo, qe nuk e leme njeriun ne balte edhe ne qofte i huaj ... do mundohemi ta ndihmojme. Kjo del ose e keqe po ta shikosh nga ana individualiste, se kur je vetem ecen me shpejt. Ose nga ana e mire, se kur je grup je me i forte...

(flas ne pergjithsi se ka shqiptare qe s'luaj vendit per moter e vlla e jo me per te huaj ...)

----------


## 'Zarathustra

Ne s`pari her kemi vlera te larta morale , kemi besen me nje fjal jemi popull i lashte por ne duhet te mundohemi ne ç`do menyr qe ta shprehim ket lashtesi me ane te veprave te mir ame ane te punes kolektive , qe vlerat tona kombtare te jen aty ku duhet e jo te shkilet dhe te perdhunosen nga cili do .!.

----------


## landi45

haaaaaa vlerat e shqiptareve 

tradhetia
vetemburrja
injoranca
dashuria per poltike
frikacake

dhe nje popull dele shikoje se kur qohen me mbrojt te drejtat e tyre vetem kur ua kerkon bota

----------


## extreme

> Cfare vlerash kombtare ka Shqiperia????
> 
> Po pejsazhe te bukur ka, det ka , mal ka, uje ka, lumenj ka,diell ka,shi ka, bor ka te gjitha te mirat qe i ka falur mema natyr i ka.
> 
> Gjuhen me te vjeter e me te pasur ne evrop ka,historin me te bukur e herokie, pavaresisht se ja kan vjedhur te tjeret.  TE GJITHA TE MIRAT I KA.
> 
> POR  NUK KA DICKA THELBESORE.NUK KA NJERES TE AFTE TI BEJNE SHERBIM KETYRE QE PERMENDA ME SIPER.




njerez te aft ka shumm por nuk ka njerez qe e duan vendin , qe ta qosh vendin ne perparim nuk eshte e nevoshme shum intelegjenca eshte e nevoishme dashuria e madhe ndai vendit , po ti veshtrosh nje her politikant ne te gjith mund te shofish intelegjenc e maturi por shum pak dashuri ndaj vendit kjo osht fakt .

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Mendoje  qe  vlera me e larte e Shqiptareve eshte "BESA"*

----------


## Albo

> Dua te theksoj nje fenomen tipik te diteve tona. Per fat te keq jemi mesuar te degjojme ne jeten tone se Shqiperia nuk behet me shqiptar, apo nuk ka mbetur asgje e mire ne jeten ne Shqiperi, se eshte nje vend kaotik, pa shprese, etj...


Problemi yt, dhe shume si ty, eshte se ju nuk jetoni me kembet ne toke. Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret nuk jane komb. Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret ASPIROJNE te behen komb. Prandaj fjala komb ne retoriken shqiptare shpesh eshte sinonim me "ceshtjen kombetare". Vete fjala "ceshtje kombetare" nenkupton nje udhetim, nje proces, pune e sakrifica per te arritur nje destinancion final. Duke u nisur nga ky fakt i thjeshte, tek populli shqiptar nuk kemi "vlera te perbashketa kombetare" por hasim ne nje popull te perbera nga disa kultura, disa morale, disa vlera qe i ndajne grupe te caktuara te shoqerise. Ashtu sic hasim edhe ne nje perzierje te ketyre kulturave dhe moraleve per te krijuar nje mish-mash.

Pare nga ky kontekst, cdo shqiptar kur fillon e mediton mbi "vlerat e popullit tim" nuk duhet te niset nga romanticizma te shpikur ne mendjen e vete, por duhet te njihet me te gjitha keto morale, kultura, vlera qe cdo grup i shoqerise shqiptare ka per te ofruar, dhe te zgjedhi qe te vleresoje si X kulture e moral si moralin e kulturen me te larte, me te bukur, me te mire. Dhe kjo nuk eshte nje "zgjedhje kombetare", kjo eshte nje zgjedhje personale e gjithesecilit. Eshte gabim tu diktosh njerezve te lire moralin e kulturen tende, ashtu sic eshte gabim qe te pergjithesosh e besosh se te gjithe duhet te jene si ty.




> Arrin puna deri aty sa te huajt qe na vizitojne mbeten te mahnitur nga bukuria e Shqiperise, nga kultura e madhe, nga traditat tona te pakrahasueshme, atehere shume shqiptar pergjigjen mendjelehtesisht: Po pse cka te bukur kjo shqiperia?


Cfare ka te bukur Shqiperia? Shqiperia ka plot tradita e zakone te bukura, dhe ca me shume tradita e zakone te shemtuara. Eshte nje vend i 1001 paradokseve. Do te duhet pak kohe qe ai procesi qe zura ne goje me lart, te japi efektet e veta pozitive. Qe shqiptaret te kuptojne se ata nuk jane as populli me i mire ne bote, as populli me i keq i botes, shqiptaret jane nje nder shume popuj te botes qe aspiron te njejtat gjera: lirine dhe mundesine per te ndertuar nje jete ne paqe e prosperitet.




> Kjo tregon mungese te theksuar te vetedijes se shqiptareve per vlerat e vetes. E kush popull ne bote do te na vleresonte nese ne me pare nuk kemi nderuar veten tone. Cdo te presim nga brezat qe do te vine.


Eshte e veshtire per nje prind qe ti japi femijes se vete si trashegimi ate vetedijen shqiptare, kur vete prindi nuk e njeh kete vetedije ose mbron nje vetedije te gabuar, qe nuk eshte ne nje linje me vetedijen qe ne trasheguam nga te paret tane. Po te lexosh ne kete teme, e kupton qe te gjithe ata qe kane shkruajtur me lart, flasin per "vetedijen e tyre kombetare", qe e ka prodhuar mendja e tyre, jo detyrimisht vetedija e Gjergj Kastriotit, Naim Frasherit, Abdyl Frasherit, Ismail Bej Vlores, etj.

Tradita nuk shpiket, tradita trashegohet nga brezi ne brez. Dhe popujt autoktone, e vleresojne dhe ruajne kete tradite si te shenjte. Ata qe mundohen ta tjetersojne e shuajne kete tradite jane ata qe nuk jane popullsi autoktone.




> Dua ne kete faqe te mos kete asnje cilesi negative te Shqiperise pavarsisht se i ka ashtu sic cdo popull ka. Cilat mendoni ju se jane vlerat Shqiptare bukuria e saj. Po te zones ku jetoni. Jeni te mirepritur te thoni cilendo prej tyre.


Problemi me syrin qorr dhe veshin shurdh ndaj "cilesive negative te Shqiperise" eshte se keto probleme ngelen pa zgjidhje. Duhet ti ngresh keto probleme, ti studiosh, tu gjesh burimin, ne menyre qe te kesh te qarte edhe kuren e duhur per ti sherruar.

Persa i perket pyetjes tende, se cila eshte vlera me e madhe e shqiptareve, une do te thosha se askush nuk e ka thene me bukur se Gjergj Kastrioti:

*"Do te ngelem deri ne vdekje mik i virtytit e jo i fatit"*

Virtytet i prodhon tradita fetare e te pareve te tij. Tek kjo tradite fetare Gjergj Kastrioti gjeti forcen dhe besimin per te bere te paimagjinueshmen, ti rezistonte ushtrise me te madhe dhe me te frikshme te kohes. I vetedijshem se kjo lufte mund ti kushtonte edhe jeten, mund ti sillte edhe vdekjen. Por nje vdekje ne mbrojtje te tradites se te pareve te tij, ishte me e embel se sa nje jete fatlume ne oborrin e Sulltanit.

Albo

----------


## Vinjol

Baza  e te gjithave  eshte qe :

RRaca  Shqiptare  eshte  RRaca e 2  ne bote  nga zgjuarsia    

vijne Hebrenjte  pastaj vime  ne 

pavaresisht  se kemi qene te shtypur  nga Sistemi   

po  nukj i shkonte njeriu  ndermend  qe shqiperia   10  vjet pas komunizmit  arriti  te  fuste  


teknologjine  

Digitale

----------


## extreme

> Baza  e te gjithave  eshte qe :
> 
> RRaca  Shqiptare  eshte  RRaca e 2  ne bote  nga zgjuarsia    
> 
> vijne Hebrenjte  pastaj vime  ne 
> 
> pavaresisht  se kemi qene te shtypur  nga Sistemi   
> 
> po  nukj i shkonte njeriu  ndermend  qe shqiperia   10  vjet pas komunizmit  arriti  te  fuste  
> ...




Ke plocisht te dreit pajtohem me mendimin ten shpresoj qe ne te ardhmen ky popull aq i shtypur ta qet ne drit zgjuarsin e vet sepse tani me jemi te lir dhe kemi hapsir per gjera te ndryshme .

----------


## Sabriu

> Virtytet i prodhon tradita fetare e te pareve te tij. Tek kjo tradites fetare Gjergj Kastrioti gjeti forcen dhe besimin per te bere te paimagjinueshmen, ti rezistonte ushtrise me te madhe dhe me te frikshme te kohes. I vetedijshem se kjo lufte mund ti kushtonte edhe jeten, mund ti sillte edhe vdekjen. Por nje vdekje ne mbrojtje te tradites se te pareve te tij, ishte me e embel se sa nje jete fatlume ne oborrin e Sulltanit.
> 
> Albo


Mu këtu qëndron disfata më e madhe e shqiptarëve, mendoi se Skënderbeu duhej të lidhte aleancë me Turqine e të luftonte kunder sllavëve e armiqeve rreth saj. Ai e bëri të kundërtën, lidhi aleancë me sllavët e helenet dhe aleatët e tyre etj..etj.

Ndërsa në Krujë dhe ca vende tjera me bashkëpuntorët e vet masakroi shqiptarët musliman se nuk deshën të konvertoheshin ne të krishter.

Këto na qenkan vlera kombetare apo antikombëtare?

Mësimi romantik i historisë dhe paraqitja e figurave romantike kombëtare na ka kushtuar dhe do t´na kushtoinë edhe shume kohe shumë shtrenjë.

----------


## klaus fisher

> tradhetia gjithmone kemi pas me bollek


A nuk e sheh se si kullon si qyrre nga hundet e "profesoreve te ditur"ne kete rubrike te forumit? Ku gjithkush ne emer te analizes apo te opinionit  personal shkel me kembe ate cka kemi me te shenjte ! BRAVO     O MR  MJESHTRA    !!!!  HALLALL  DINARET DHE DHRAHMITE   .GJITHMONE ,KUR KALBEN TRUNGJET ,PREJ PLEHUT TE TYRE DALIN FILIZAT  !

----------


## sam1r

Jemi popull i zgjuar, mikeprites e bujar ne shumicen e rasteve, po gjithashtu kemi shum ane negative per t'cilat na perqesh bota si lakmia per para, atdhetarizmi i dobet etj..
Edhe besa e shqiptarit qe dikur ishte karakteristik e veqant e jona, ne ditet e sodit ka pesuar mutacion me duket :xx: .

Me respekt,
*sam1r*

----------

